# 2 1/4, 3 1/4, What's the difference?



## CreeksideDesigner (Apr 22, 2013)

I need some help with choosing a new router. The question is how many horses? Is bigger better? With soft start and variable speed features how many horses can a person reasonably freehand and what should stay mounted in a table? And lastly, most of the routers I come across seem to be either 2 1/4 or 3 1/4 hp is there a reason for this?

Background:
-It will be table mounted most of the time. But, I will need to use it with edge guides whenever I can't figure out how to use a table. 
-It will be used for house trim and cabinetry. 
-My only other router for the time being will be a Bosch Colt as I am retiring my old 1hp Craftsman fixed base.
- I am open on manufacturer.
- I am open on price but if it were a car I would be looking for a high-end pickup truck not a Ferrari.

Thanks everyone,
-Max


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Max

About 100 to 200 bucks more for the 3 1/4HP router if you can put out the extra price go for it..

===========


CreeksideDesigner said:


> I need some help with choosing a new router. The question is how many horses? Is bigger better? With soft start and variable speed features how many horses can a person reasonably freehand and what should stay mounted in a table? And lastly, most of the routers I come across seem to be either 2 1/4 or 3 1/4 hp is there a reason for this?
> 
> Background:
> -It will be table mounted most of the time. But, I will need to use it with edge guides whenever I can't figure out how to use a table.
> ...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Max,
The PC 7518 is a great router for the table. Soft start and VS. But, I wouldn't want to use it hand held. 
Get the PC 7518 and a lighter, less robust one for out of the table. The PC 690 LR with a plunge base would be an excellent choice for a hand held.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

For 80% of what you're going to do, the 2-1/4 will be just fine. You can always take 2 passes for the bigger bits.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

When I first read the subject of the post I thought it was a math question and I knew the answer "1".

Then I realized it was horsepower.

At Woodcraft I picked up the Triton 3 1/4 for about 40 more than the 2 1/4 would have cost. Not sure how often they run a sell like that or if anyone else does, but you might want to look for one before you settle on the 2 1/4.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Max, I have to agree with Doug, a 2-1/4 hp will do almost any job you come across. All of the 3-1/4 are just feel to awkward for comfortable hand held use, to me, and I am a 6'2, 200lb man. For ease of use in and out of the table the Bosch 1617EVSPK is highly respected. It is quick to change from table to hand use which is a big plus.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

For table use, I buy the highest HP I can afford. I have a Triton TRA001 recently purchased because I like the above table adjustability. I have a Dewalt DW625 that I have had for around 15 years and it's still going strong. My philosophy is the more HP you have, the less stress on the machine. I work mostly in red oak so you need a little more HP for some hardwoods compared to pine or other light woods. I have used my DW625 in plunge mode with a template to route some inset drawer pulls but these big routers are heavy so I use my lighter PC 690LR for most handheld work.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Predominantly for table use? Get the big guy.

If hand held, the big one can be a little cumbersome at first but I find the big 7539 (the plunge version) to be a treat once it gets going, it cruises along smooth and steady.

Never used the 7518(fixed base) as hand held but the motor in my table handles all that I feed it. 

For the smaller stuff, your Colt will work.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes the 2 1/4 will do 80% of your jobs but what about the other 20%? A 3 1/4 will do everything you need it to do. I have found that I very seldom (less than once every few years) have to remove mine from the table so if it were my decision I would go for the biggest I could afford.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a bosch 1617 permanently in my router table, which is a 2.25hp router. It has done everything I have asked of it, including raising panels in hardwoods. It is often a matter of making an extra pass or two. For hobbyists my recommendation is get the best router you can get. However if you are on a tight budget, I would rather see you get/build a good table with a 2.225hp router vs. sacrificing the table for a 3hp router.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Willway said:


> Hi Max, I have to agree with Doug, a 2-1/4 hp will do almost any job you come across. All of the 3-1/4 are just feel to awkward for comfortable hand held use, to me, and I am a 6'2, 200lb man. For ease of use in and out of the table the Bosch 1617EVSPK is highly respected. It is quick to change from table to hand use which is a big plus.


Everything fits somebody, but for me this is the right answer as well. Except i'm 5' 11" and 180.

(in fairness, i've never tried the Triton in the table--if i ever do another big router AND it was strictly table, the Triton would be a very strong candidate as that seems to be what it's made for.)

earl


----------



## CreeksideDesigner (Apr 22, 2013)

Some of you guys are funny! Rich and Fred how does that big Triton feel in your hands?
And the problem with the Colt is that it is so easy to use that I get carried away and the "Little Feller" gets hot. 

-Max


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I had the same error with the Colt so I got a base plate for it,,that little sucker gets real hot to hold with your hand, but the plate took care of that..
I also put a Vac.pickup tube on the base plate to pickup all the chips..and dust..

Woodhaven 8320 Bosch Colt PR20 Bushing Plate - Amazon.com

==



CreeksideDesigner said:


> Some of you guys are funny! Rich and Fred how does that big Triton feel in your hands?
> And the problem with the Colt is that it is so easy to use that I get carried away and the "Little Feller" gets hot.
> 
> -Max


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Max size does matter, the more horsepower the better so buy the best router that your budget can allow, and buy the best cutters to go with it, cheaper cutters don't cut that well so when you buy them then the cut you get will not be that professional as they can burn and tear the wood out, good cutters are heavier, the hold less heat and have better tungsten edges, so match the good cutters with the best router you can afford and you will find that it works so well that you will use it more and more but there is not much point in investing a lot in a router and cutters if you don't plan to use them that much, if all you are doing is light work then small routers can do that, you can also run small moldings using 1/4 shafted cutters in laminate trimmers and that also works quite well, I have used hand held laminate trimmers to run small cutters for years, I just bought Makitas new variable speed trimmer and it works very well and I was happy to see that it also came with a 8mm collet so I could now buy some of the small 8mm shafted cutters and use them in it if I saw some that I liked, but if you plan to use bigger cutters and build/buy a router table then the bigger routers work much better. NGM


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Max, your profile and your post seems to indicate that the router will be used for commercial work, not just hobby. Is that correct?

If so, I would go for a bigger router.

There is a reason that Makita's, Triton's and Hitachi are used by the pros as well as the other big routers.

The Makita 3612C is no problem to use hand held.


----------



## CreeksideDesigner (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey BJ I really like that bushing plate. Can you please explain your shop vac setup. Is it combined with the plate somehow?

-Max


----------



## CreeksideDesigner (Apr 22, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Max, your profile and your post seems to indicate that the router will be used for commercial work, not just hobby. Is that correct?
> 
> If so, I would go for a bigger router.
> 
> ...


 Definitely commercial, my hobby is ceramics! 
Thanks to all the input from you guys I've decided to go with a 3 1/4 hp unit knowing that I may be looking for a 2 1/4 (especially if I burn up the Colt). BTW, the Triton looks to be a little more focused on being operated up side down. Any thoughts?

Regards


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Max,

IMHO, the Triton is the best router on the market for use in a table.
Of course there are other opinions.......VBG.

I have two, just for table use and a Makita 3612C and a couple of others for hand held use.

The spring is very easy to remove on the Triton and you can height adjust and change cutters from above the table without having to buy an expensive lift.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Opinions do vary. I chose the PC 7518 mated to the Jessem lift simply for it's ruggedness. At the time, there weren't a lot, if any, top adjustable routers on the market. Even if there were, I think the route I chose was the best one for me. 
If one uses a router for many different tasks, and especially in a commercial setting, a separate, dedicated machine, for each would be my choice. I'm but a hobbiest and still prefer having a router available specifically suited for each job.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Max

Here's some snapshots ,I did rework it a little bit so I can use the big Lee Valley guides, the Vac.tube is off a Craftsman red top (2 1/2hp) router a 2.oo dollar item..the big guides let me use a 1 3/4" OD bit bit easy without removing the plate..

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00927680000P

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208,41778

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=41779&cat=1,43000,51208,41779


===



CreeksideDesigner said:


> Hey BJ I really like that bushing plate. Can you please explain your shop vac setup. Is it combined with the plate somehow?
> 
> -Max


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

For commercial use, especially if you are doing a lot of moldings, you may want to consider looking at shapers as well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a note about molding,I use the Colt in a router table and it will make tons of molding easy..and for a song..don't need a tank router to make molding..

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30093-trim-router-table.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

===



NiceG316 said:


> For commercial use, especially if you are doing a lot of moldings, you may want to consider looking at shapers as well.


----------



## CreeksideDesigner (Apr 22, 2013)

The PC 7518 and the big Triton seem to have the biggest following (especially the PC,) but I going to have to do my due-diligence and check out the other players.

And, nice job BJ ! You wouldn't happen to know which craftsman dust port you used?

Regards to all,
-Max


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Max

Here's the manual for the router.

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/32575-craftsman-combo-kit-320-27683-a.html

I think the numbers are but do check the manual b/4 you order them on line.
60 3123294000 Dust Bracket
108 3123344000 Chip Shield

===



CreeksideDesigner said:


> The PC 7518 and the big Triton seem to have the biggest following (especially the PC,) but I going to have to do my due-diligence and check out the other players.
> 
> And, nice job BJ ! You wouldn't happen to know which craftsman dust port you used?
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi Max

Here's a short video to show the parts that come with the Craftsman router the Vac.tube are almost the same with all models..and can be used with other routers

Tuesday Tool Time- Craftsman Routers - YouTube

==


===


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

CreeksideDesigner said:


> Some of you guys are funny! Rich and Fred how does that big Triton feel in your hands?
> And the problem with the Colt is that it is so easy to use that I get carried away and the "Little Feller" gets hot.
> 
> -Max


I have one on the table and another I use by hand. I'm not a big man 5' 8" and around 190, but I spent a lot of years finishing cement, so in comparison to a trowl machine it is easy to handle, actually a big step down. haha:nhl_checking:


----------



## CreeksideDesigner (Apr 22, 2013)

Shortslvs said:


> I have one on the table and another I use by hand. I'm not a big man 5' 8" and around 190, but I spent a lot of years finishing cement, so in comparison to a trowl machine it is easy to handle, actually a big step down. haha:nhl_checking:


Easy to handle... a Festool OF 2200 Router T-LOC was demo'd for me at Woodcraft yesterday. The guy barely touched it. He flipped the switch and locked it on with a finger or two, stepped back and let it run on the table. It didn't move! Wow! What was not easy to handle was the price. $850. 

I can buy a PC 7518, a mast-r-lift (not the side crank) and a top of the line jessem table with fence and plate for $1300 and not have to hold that router either. 

-Max


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

CreeksideDesigner said:


> Easy to handle... a Festool OF 2200 Router T-LOC was demo'd for me at Woodcraft yesterday. The guy barely touched it. He flipped the switch and locked it on with a finger or two, stepped back and let it run on the table. It didn't move! Wow! What was not easy to handle was the price. $850.
> 
> I can buy a PC 7518, a mast-r-lift (not the side crank) and a top of the line jessem table with fence and plate for $1300 and not have to hold that router either.
> 
> -Max


Gotta love Festool - from a distance that is. I can't afford to get too close to that stuff.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Max, if you want a lift that is fine. Another option is to go after the Triton TRA001 or Bosch MRC23EVSK and not need a lift. These photos show BrianS adjusting the height of the big Milwaukee in a table using the factory T handle and making a test cut on a piece of scrap. I will get you the side by side comparison photos of the routers tomorrow. (The Makita RP2301FC will be here then) Remember that the Triton is designed for table mounted use and not as pleasant to use free hand.


----------



## CreeksideDesigner (Apr 22, 2013)

Mike said:


> Max, if you want a lift that is fine. Another option is to go after the Triton TRA001 or Bosch MRC23EVSK and not need a lift. These photos show BrianS adjusting the height of the big Milwaukee in a table using the factory T handle and making a test cut on a piece of scrap. I will get you the side by side comparison photos of the routers tomorrow. (The Makita RP2301FC will be here then) Remember that the Triton is designed for table mounted use and not as pleasant to use free hand.


I'm not thinking about a lift anymore and the Bosch MRC23 is at the top of my list followed by the big Triton, thanks to the advice that I've been getting. I'm looking into mounting to the Rousseau 3509 plate but I can't find the install template and I'm not sure how to precisely center a router to the hole. Do I use a Dewalt cone or a Porter-Cable style template guide? The Rousseau seems to be a good bang for the buck but is there a better choice? 

Thanks to all !


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am mounting All the 3 + hp routers to the $13 Grizzly plate. (PT10432047) I use the Rousseau installation kit and centering kits for this. Woodcraft carries the Rousseau items.


----------



## CreeksideDesigner (Apr 22, 2013)

Mike said:


> I am mounting All the 3 + hp routers to the $13 Grizzly plate. (PT10432047) I use the Rousseau installation kit and centering kits for this. Woodcraft carries the Rousseau items.


Great, I'm looking forward to the mash-up of the titans (3+ is big if not titanic).


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here you go Max, all the big boys in one photo.


----------



## CreeksideDesigner (Apr 22, 2013)

Mike said:


> Here you go Max, all the big boys in one photo.


Wow, what do you call that, a herd of routers?. 
That is really helpful! Having seen and hefted a couple of them I can fill in the blanks. I think I'm done, its going to be the MRC23. It looks like it has a good weight to power ratio and that is what I care most about. 

I can't thank you enough and everyone else on the forum. Now it's time to get some work done.

-Max


----------



## CreeksideDesigner (Apr 22, 2013)

Mike said:


> I am mounting All the 3 + hp routers to the $13 Grizzly plate. (PT10432047) I use the Rousseau installation kit and centering kits for this. Woodcraft carries the Rousseau items.


Hey Mike, I can't find the install kit at Woodcraft and they have 8 Rousseau centering kits to choose from and none of them list the Bosch MRC23. Is the base plate of the MRC23 compatible with another more common router?

Thanks!


----------

